# Busy Summer Foods?......



## aml002 (Jul 9, 2004)

WOW! Two months ago I finally admitted that my 'stomach' pain was not normal. So, after what seemed like a million tests I was diagnosed with a disorder I had never about before.... It's hard to beleieve that so many people have IBS, yet I had never even heard about it!! It was a huge releif to find this website. Reading all the messages, I didn't feel so very alone. Thank-You SO MUCH!!! I hope that people are always open with their problems...I think the more open people are about IBS the more understanding those with IBS will receive!OK, here's my question: During the summer I live with my family and usually don't have time to make my own food. Any advice for quick meals or what my family could enjoy and won't be a 'trigger' food for me?


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2004)

one of my favorite "quick meals" that i got really into with going on road trips last summer is wraps. they're great cause everyone can just put in whatever they want. it's like making tacos without the cooking. my standard is a wrap with some soy-creamcheese (i'm allergic to milk), lunch meats, lettuce, tomato, and a big wedge of pickle. mmmmm...another variation if you want something good is making quasedillas (sp?) with the wraps. i usually put some tomato, bell peppers, olives, and a bunch of vegan cheese, between two wraps, and then cook it in a frying pan till the cheese melts, then cut it up into wedges and eat it with salsa and soy-sour cream.midge


----------

